# Rosette/Ribbon display



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all

I had a nice little display on one wall of my living room, but as i'm moving i have packet it down (see attach photo - the photo is from last summer) 

This was how it look last year...then a long came Dexter and it was..well full 
So my question, how do you display your ribbons? (please attach photo)

I need inspiration for a nice display with room to grow


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

That looks so nice!!! I love it! I don't have any good ideas for you. I always wonder what to do with my dogs' ribbons. Right now we have 2 of the under the bed sweater boxes full of them and I've never been able to come up with a good idea of displaying any of them.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We have a lot displayed in our hallway. (From showing cavies rather than Chihuahuas though!) When we moved in there was a really ugly border, so I covered it with rosettes. It took about 400 to go completely around. The window ledge has the cups, shields and trophies on it.


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

thats lovely i have about 5 cork boards full so now im just putting them in bags, i have a few 'specials' out from our last few shows...let me find a pic


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

LOL there just chucked on the shelf, i really need some frames for them


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, now I'm embarrassed! I definitely need to find a better place!!!!

View attachment 7532


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

half rosettes half trophies I like your tidy display chili monsters!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

chi_lady said:


> LOL there just chucked on the shelf, i really need some frames for them


I love the Rosettes from the Scottish Chi Club the best and the Reserve Best Dog at Crufts one!!!! So proud of Perry and his achievements so proud that I have his progeny waiting to debut he's got some hard paw prints to follow with his daddy having 2CCs and 2RCCs (I will scream my head off when he gets his crown!!)!!

My Rosettes are on a board in my kitchen I need new drawing pins as have just pinned them all together. We have 1,2,3 reserve, VHC, crufts qualifier BPiB and RBOBs, just need a BOB and group placing and I'm happy!


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

chi_lady said:


> LOL there just chucked on the shelf, i really need some frames for them


I hope someday to show my smooth coated boy at crufts, but he yet have to qualify. In Denmark there is only one qualifying show a year (in may) and only the best junior bitch and dog along with best dog and bitch are qualified and Dexter was Best of breed baby (puppy 3-6months)

Do you get rosettes for both class placing, best dig/bitch and BOB? Over here there is only Rosetts to BOB, BOS, BOB Baby & Puppy. 
CC, Res.CC, CACIB, 1.prize, CQ, and champion rosettes you have to buy if you win (and offcaus there is rosettes to BOG & BIS)









Michael Boel's Photos | Facebook

The pink is BOB Baby, The red is BOB Puppy, The red/whit is BOB and the Green/white is BOS


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

dobbel post


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

why don't you come over here to qualify your baby? you need 1st 2nd or 3rd at a championship show where CC's are on offer. crufts is a total different show to our normal championship shows lol its crazy.

over here at a general championship show you get a rosette for dog & bitch CC, BOB and BPIB. you get place cards for 1st to 5th in each class but you can buy a rosette if you want one. at Crufts and specialty shows you get a rosette for 1st to 3rd (some times to 5th) in each class and dog & bitch CC and RCC and BOB and BPIB and also BIS and RBIS
but those rosettes in my photo are from 3 club/specialty shows + crufts. 

i love how pretty your rosettes are! totally different from our ones.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

What the ....???? What is this madness about buying rosettes - you mean you win and then you have to pay out your hard-earned money for your own darn ribbon to recognise your own win???? Surely you jest?

I'm in shock, absolute shock! I showed horses at Royal Show level for years and if any turkey had told me "You've won Champion, now the sash or rosette is only going to cost you $10 (or whatever)", well, I'd have told them where to put the darn thing and stopped showing. 

How dare they make a competitor pay to recognise their achievement. I paid an entry fee, it cost me $1k's behind the scenes to participate in their silly shows, there's no way I'd be paying for any darn thing. Here, we get prize money, trophy, goodies AND a sash or rosette which is all paid for out of everyone else's show entry fees - as it should be!

Pure, unadulterated greed, it seems to have infiltrated every nook and cranny of this planet!!!

P.S. Those who've shown at Crufts, why have we not seen any photos of your trials and tribulations, that's just plain selfish of you - we want pics, can't live without pics of Crufts and our very own clan being there.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

We get rosettes at breed champ shows and open shows but have to pay £4 for one at a champ show (if you didn't get best dog/bitch or bob). You get a card with your place on. It's crap. I love the cruft qualifying ones tho even if they are £12!! 
Our entries are £30 per dog plus ridiculous fuel costs plus hotel!!! A few of us are car pooling (well I'm driving lol) so we can go a bit further.

One of mine qualified for crufts 2012 but didn't enter her as she had pups the day before (Perry ^^^^ is Their sire) once her coats back she will hopefully come back out. But with 3 dogs to show from September don't think I can afford it so will have to stop one girl as soon as they qualify and just show my boy like mad!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just want to say congrats on your achievements ladies! It's a nice reminder of all your hard work and dedication. I wish you all the best in the future!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, exactly what LS said, the display equates to an immense amount of dedication, hard work, blood sweat and tears.

Yikes, £12 is like $20 here, and it is just ludicrous that YOU should have to spend that when they jolly well should - damn things probably cost them all of a quid coming out of China.

£30 to enter is like $50 here which, again, is just so totally over the top. What the heck do they do with all these profiteering funds? I sure hope they give back to the hobby.

How very sad they are limiting the number of competitors coming up through the ranks because they end up finding out it's so cost prohibitive. I can only imagine those poor devils trying to show the bigger breeds and keep them in tip top condition. I just find it all very sad and exclusive.


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

Kurukulla said:


> We get rosettes at breed champ shows and open shows but have to pay £4 for one at a champ show (if you didn't get best dog/bitch or bob). You get a card with your place on. It's crap. I love the cruft qualifying ones tho even if they are £12!!
> Our entries are £30 per dog plus ridiculous fuel costs plus hotel!!! A few of us are car pooling (well I'm driving lol) so we can go a bit further


There are only a few open shows where there is a rosette or trophy for the BOB, there is always a rosette or trophy for BIS or BOG at the open shows.

At the official shows you can buy the CC, Res. CC, Ch ect rosetts at 40kr at the breed club show they cost 70kr (but they are bigger) and the champion diploma is 100kr.(to reg. title is free though)

Entry is 350kr pr dog from junior class and up / puppy and baby class is 250kr (at official shows, open (inoff) shows is at bit cheaper, but not much)

100kr = 11£ or 16$

Across the pond in sweeden it's a bit differet, they you get all the rosetts for free (i've been told it's the same in norway and finland) and in Germany (at the shows where there is rosetts or trophy) they are all so free.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I wonder if you could sew those all together like a big flag and keep adding on..or on a string around the wall? Maybe put them in a photo album..that might get bulky though.


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

04.09.2010 - Milo BOB & BOG-4 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

A critique and ribbons is normally all you get at a show. This is from an open show, the 2 red ones are best in class and best male and the red/yellow is BOB









20.11.2011 - Abby BOS & Enyo BOB | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This is BOB and BOS from a open show (at a CACIB it would have been rosetts)









13.11.2011 - Abby & Enyo BIS Brace | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

This is from a Club CAC show in Germany, the trophy and diploma is for BIS brace, but every dog got a diploma a long with the critique (that's normal in Germany)

Normaly ther is a rosetts to the CC winner, the BOB and if it's a title show and rosett with the title on it. But i've been so "lucky" that of the 3 shows i've been to in Germany, at the 2 of them I had a dog win CC (and at one res.CACIB) but no rosetts and the one where the gave som preatty (and big) they only got Res.CC


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

i love that they give you a critique right away at shows we have to wait a few weeks for them to be published in the dog news paper. and they only do one for 1st and 2nd place.


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

chi_lady said:


> i love that they give you a critique right away at shows we have to wait a few weeks for them to be published in the dog news paper. and they only do one for 1st and 2nd place.


So do I, because sometimes they give more meaning to what placement the judge have given the dog and other times it just confuses you more


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd love to know what the KC make out of our entry fees! Breed club shows are a lot cheaper, like half the price and open shows are about £6 each which is still expensive since any chihuahua could get BOB at an open show.

Can they withdraw placings in your countries? I've only see that happen once here whereby the judge placed one smooth minor puppy bitch (6-9 months) and withdrew all other places because the pups wouldn't show!!!


----------



## ChiliMonsters (Jun 28, 2012)

Kurukulla said:


> I'd love to know what the KC make out of our entry fees! Breed club shows are a lot cheaper, like half the price and open shows are about £6 each which is still expensive since any chihuahua could get BOB at an open show.
> 
> Can they withdraw placings in your countries? I've only see that happen once here whereby the judge placed one smooth minor puppy bitch (6-9 months) and withdrew all other places because the pups wouldn't show!!!


only 6£ !! the cheapest open show i've been to cost around 20£ 
I have been to some open shows with my old mooth coated male, and at a few he was the only adult smooth coated and out of the 4 he was along at, he was only BOB once. So been the only one in the breed at an open show in DK is not a giving BOB, but they might "ignore" minor faults that woulden't be forgivin at official shows, vut it varies from judge to judge

I've have never seen it been done, but have heard that about a dog who bite the judge or one of the other handles in the ring? had it's placing removed and change to DQ (Disqualified)


----------



## chi_lady (Oct 13, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> P.S. Those who've shown at Crufts, why have we not seen any photos of your trials and tribulations, that's just plain selfish of you - we want pics, can't live without pics of Crufts and our very own clan being there.


I will make a thread with some show photos of my dogs from crufts and some other shows x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

IMO no point in going to a show unless there's lots of competition to compare your exhibit against. 

When I was showing (dogs/horses) I refused to go to small shows where I knew there just wouldn't be the numbers as I find getting 1st prize or Champion against _roughies _a very hollow victory. 

I imagine with Chi's there'd always be lots of exhibitors, same with old established breeds, but when I started showing my Akita 25 years ago, most people hadn't even heard of them, much less seen or judged them so I quit showing him.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

We have large classes at our champ shows. You're lucky if there's under 10 in a class!!!! Always large classes in minor puppy bitch and limit dog is always huge too.


----------

